# Fiamma Kassett 670 on Auto Sleepers Rambler



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Can anyone help my friend who has a problem with a much loved Auto Sleepers Rambler 1992 on a Talbot Express.
The vehicle was fitted with a Fiamma Cassette toilet which has worked without fault until recently when it blotted its copybook by weeping waste ( identified as such by the blue additive. ) . There is no apparent reason for the problem, the stuff just appears in drops even when almost empty, forming on the the waste tank on the cental seam.
The sluice valve has been maintained according to the manufacturers instructions.
Requests by Email to Fiamma Italy have not been acknowledged . consequently we are turning to the font of all motorhome knowledge.
Any advice is appreciated but we can guess that the toilet in question---Fiamma Kassett 670 must be as rare as rocking horse effluent.
Replacement is not so simple as the model is obsolete both as a motorcaravan and as a toilet.
Fitting a Thetford replacement may be uneconomical considering the value of the vehicle.
Suggestions welcomed.
Denboy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:? Tricky.

Have you tried our host - http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/13 or maybe Agent Fiamma?

They both show Fiamma sanitation, and may be able to help you more.

Gerald


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Fiamma Kassette toilet on Auto sleeper Rambler*

All mysteries have a solution ( forgive the pun ) and this one is no exception . The Fiamma design includes a plastic rod trapped between the top surface of the casing and the bottom , assumed to provide a support which would stop the casing from flexing if a heavy person sits on it. The original came loose and was ejected with the stuff at a point of emptying , rather than fish it out my friend made a replacemnt with a piece of OPEN ENDED tube , not solid as the original but this tube version allowed the yuk fluid to syphon to where it found a crack in the plastic of the toilet casing which is now umpteen years old.

The mystery was solved by the simple expedient of removing the tube and throwing it away. As the toilet is not used by heavy persons it works better without it even though flaws exist in the casing but present no problem to a user of average weight .

Alls well that ends well as they say.

Denboy


----------

